# Kiesel Vader V8 Playthrough: Partitions - Gifts



## Metallica35 (Mar 15, 2017)

Check out my band:
https://www.facebook.com/partitionsband

Download our EP for FREE here:
https://partitionsmusic.bandcamp.com/album/0


----------



## trebal (Mar 20, 2017)

Congrats man!!


----------



## endmysuffering (Mar 20, 2017)

This music is really good and I love the mix, but at some points the piano drown out everything else. Congratz on the new guitar.


----------



## Metallica35 (Mar 21, 2017)

@endmysuffering thanks man! I've had the guitar for over a year now actually haha. I love it though. Carvin/Kiesel FTW!

P.S. the album is a free download on bandcamp. YouTube subs and social media shares of any kind are greatly appreciated


----------

